# Sound Difference? Open vs. Closed Reed Calls



## AWMiller

So I'm at the store killing some time one day and looking at the various calls that they have hanging about. Another guy comes up and notices I'm checking out both an open-reed call and an closed-reed call. And he asks me this question.... "What is the difference in sound between the two types of calls?"

Ask me any other question and I could probably finagle an answer that sounded somewhat educated! But this question just stumped me and I don't know why but it did. Maybe because I couldn't adequately begin to explain the differences in sound that each makes.

So I lay that question out here on the table.... What is the difference in sound between an open-reed call and a closed-reed call? Furthermore, if you have both with you during the hunt, what circumstances would be in play for you to decide which call to use?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## On a call

One big differance for me is.....I can control the sound by my lips, tongue, and teeth. The pitch, volume, and tone can be used to simulate differant sounds for differant calling situations.

So in a nut shell...that is all.

oh...by the way I have a few squirrell skins...fox squirrel do you want them anytime soon ?


----------



## AWMiller

boy I do love me some fox squirrel! and can definitely use some of those anytime!!!


----------



## On a call

How do you want me to get them to you...or would you rather wait till after deer season ?


----------



## Helmet_S

The difference for me is that more times than not the open reed sqeals like a 2 year old girl shutting her fingers in the door and the closed reed works everytime.

seriously with some of the cheaper open reed calls I didn't have very good luck at all. I have since bought some nicer ones and a few hand made ones and love them.


----------



## youngdon

An open reed is much more versatile you can change the tone from shrill to raspy by moving your lips up and down the reed, where a closed reed can be "voiced" either shrill (cotton tail) or raspy (jack). All in all a closed reed is much easier to blow, an open reed takes a little practice but is in my opinion much better choice to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ebbs

Closed Reed = Easier sound, easier to convey emotion, takes less practice

Open Reed = Higher learning curve, requires more practice, more versatile in the long run. Might also add they're easier to damage (bend or break the reed) if you just toss it in a bag.


----------



## On a call

Great point MG....the ease of breaking/bending the reed ! I have to be carefull with mine and that has always been a concern.


----------



## AWMiller

On a call said:


> How do you want me to get them to you...or would you rather wait till after deer season ?


Hey bud! Check your PM box as I sent you a message regarding this item. Thanks!!!


----------



## On a call

NO...you check yours lol

Hey...tried your wine on the steak...it did not seem to tenderize it much ? Back strap moose loin steak 1'' thick


----------



## AWMiller

On a call said:


> NO...you check yours


NO! YOU check YOURS!



On a call said:


> tried your wine on the steak...it did not seem to tenderize it much ? Back strap moose loin steak 1'' thick


for moose I've never tried that technique but I would definitely use some sort of meat tenderizing tool first and then soak it good in the wine (instead of a merlot try a Cabernet Sauvignon, it's tannins might do a better job than the merlot). how long did ya soak it?


----------



## On a call

I checked mine....looks like you might have to look at yours now

for moose I've never tried that technique but I would definitely use some sort of meat tenderizing tool first and then soak it good in the wine (instead of a merlot try a Cabernet Sauvignon, it's tannins might do a better job than the merlot). how long did ya soak it?[/QUOTE]

I soaked it like you said to do...about 24 hours with enough to cover...the rest went to me







to tenderize my stomach.

I actually thought about using a tool or using regular meat tenderizer...but left it. The wife said...tastes good...but the after taste is off ?

Either way it was good but still a bit on the tuff side. Cooked medium rare fyi.

I almost tried Cab..because I love a good bottle..but passed.

Will try it again !!!!


----------



## GritGuy

I don't think any one really answered the guys question on how they sound different !!

While open reed calls are hard to learn once done, they provide a much more clear and resonant sounding distress IMO than a closed reed call, you don't have any hollow sound around the call like I notice with a closed reed call.

Now using a closed reed call is much easier to learn, however if you really pay attention to how the sound is projected forth from the call you will notice that the higher pitchs seem to have just a light duff on them, is the best I can describe it.

Does this play into a problem calling with either of them?? I seriously doubt the animals care about what we perceive as a difference in call sounds. If it makes their dinner bell or curiosity chime go off your into the hunt !

I really believe to many hunters get way to involved in how a sound is heard verse's using a distress cadence consistently. To me making sure the sound mimics the breathing of a distress animals timing is more important than exactly the sound from that particular animal.


----------



## On a call

Yep Grit...you are in the deep end of the pool.

Good call, answer the question asked.


----------



## singlesix

for me open reed sounds more clear and is louder than any close reed i have tried. the open reed sounds different because of all the pitch variations.


----------



## KaBloomr

I think you get more tone and sound variations out of the open reed design. Also, I don't know if it is just a problem I have with too much moisture in my breath, but I always seem to freeze up the closed reed calls when it starts getting really cold.


----------



## JTKillough

For me, open reeds have far more versatility, you are able to change the tone, as stated above, by the position of pressure on the reed. I have never ruined an open reed call, you would literaly have to kink the reed to ruin it. I have ruined closed reed calls, I can shread a tin reed in no time, thus I have to (run easy) on the closed reed. Not so with the open, I can let it rip with all I have- reaching those way-out-there ears. I started this calling in predators thing with closed, but learned to use the open as soon as possible. Most, if not all, howlers are of the open reed style, makes sense, you need to really let-ur-fly when howling. Didn't take me wrong, closed reeds have a place in calling, you will not find a better sound when soft calling in thick cover, and rabbit sounds are great on the closed. _I keep a few in my bag._ On those days that I just want to put the Foxpro in the Jeep and do some mouth-calling, you'll find one around my neck, along with a few open reeds.

*Heres a question for all you mouth callers. What is your favorite closed reed call???*


----------



## KaBloomr

*Heres a question for all you mouth callers. What is your favorite closed reed call???*

Dan Thompson Weems replica.


----------



## youngdon

Well right now I have several, I think my Kerry Carver "RubberRabbit" is my favorite at the moment. It is flexible so you can alter the sound by squeezing the barrel. aahhem I sure wish I had my new Pure Predator Calls Acrylic. I could have posted a pic or two. Hint-hint.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Well right now I have several, I think my Kerry Carver "RubberRabbit" is my favorite at the moment. It is flexible so you can alter the sound by squeezing the barrel. aahhem I sure wish I had my new Pure Predator Calls Acrylic. I could have posted a pic or two. Hint-hint.


Being turned now.


----------



## youngdon

You know I'm just giving you guff right Chris ? I will post up some pics of coyotes I take using it for you. I am *very* grateful for the gift.


----------



## GritGuy

Only open reed call I ever use is the Crit-R-Call, been using it for years now, works for me and I don't see no need to change. Don't even pack a closed reed any more.

That being said I only use the open reed when I need to as I use a digital caller now, but still wear the open reed around my neck on every stand.

I have a custom made closed reed out of Hippo tooth, fancy carving on it, this thing is beautiful, but I don't want to take it outside LOL it sits in my curio cabinet begging for action. Has great sound too, but I'd just die if I lost it or broke it on a stand.


----------



## On a call

GritGuy said:


> Only open reed call I ever use is the Crit-R-Call, been using it for years now, works for me and I don't see no need to change. Don't even pack a closed reed any more.
> 
> That being said I only use the open reed when I need to as I use a digital caller now, but still wear the open reed around my neck on every stand.
> 
> I have a custom made closed reed out of Hippo tooth, fancy carving on it, this thing is beautiful, but I don't want to take it outside LOL it sits in my curio cabinet begging for action. Has great sound too, but I'd just die if I lost it or broke it on a stand.


Yeah...that is like taking out a high dollor shotgun ducking in a marsh. !

How did you land a hippo tooth call ?


----------



## GritGuy

I have a small website business for wildlife things I do and make, I traded some of my products for the tooth many years ago.
Originally was going to us it on some custom knife works, but it sat in the safe for ten years or so. Was on a another forum a few years ago and seen the custom work some of the guys were doing and asked if anyone was interested in working on the tooth for a call for me, and they could just have the remainder for payment.

So I picked one and he did a great job, real nice if I was smart enough to do pics I'd put one up with it. Thats the story !


----------



## On a call

Good story and good find too. Not too many of those around, in fact who knows you may be the one and only owner.

One quesiton....how do you call in a hippo ?


----------



## youngdon

Very carefully!


----------



## On a call

I guess a better question would be....how do you take a tooth out of a hippo ? Call a dentist ?


----------

